
Contemporary economics is finally breaking free from its market fetishism - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/forum/suresh-naidu-dani-rodrik-gabriel-zucman-economics-after-neoliberalism
======
nickik
There is literally a 150 year history of people (sometimes economists)
attacking economist for their supposed market fetishism. Its the same story
going around and around in circles.

Economics constantly adjust and some of the critics have been taken into
account, others have been rejected.

No matter how many times this happens there is always another newspaper or
blog leading the 'these are all fundamentalist' charge, mostly without having
a clue about the actual intellectual history of economics or any actually new
ideas that have not already been studied for 50-100 years.

